# Cabelas Summer Sausage Kit??



## bluebombersfan (Nov 30, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the Cabelas Summer Sausage kit?













001.JPG



__ bluebombersfan
__ Nov 30, 2012






I picked up this kit to try with some venison, it says detailed instructions inside but there was nothing in there.  Has anyone tried this kit?  Just curious if they say to mix and fridge over night or stuff and fridge overnight?  Also not sure on temp to smoke at?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't used that exact kit but as for mixing and stuffing. Thats a personal choice. I know some who mix and rest overnight and stuff the next day. I like to mix and stuff the same night and let it rest over night in the casing then smoke.

As for temps. You want to start your temp around 120 degrees. I usually go 110 for the first hour to dry it out. then add the smoke. Then start bumping the temp in the smoker up b 10 degrees every 1-1.5 hours until the smoker gets to 170 then I let the summer sausages slowly rise to temp(162-167). Its important not to smoke at much higher of a temp because the fat will start to render out. Once at temp you will want to take the summer sausage and take it strait to a ice bath to stop the cooking and get the sausage cooled. Then let it bloom over night in the fridge or where ever you choose . 

Good luck


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I haven't used that exact kit but as for mixing and stuffing. Thats a personal choice. I know some who mix and rest overnight and stuff the next day. I like to mix and stuff the same night and let it rest over night in the casing then smoke.
> As for temps. You want to start your temp around 120 degrees. I usually go 110 for the first hour to dry it out. then add the smoke. Then start bumping the temp in the smoker up b 10 degrees every 1-1.5 hours until the smoker gets to 170 then I let the summer sausages slowly rise to temp(162-167). Its important not to smoke at much higher of a temp because the fat will start to render out. Once at temp you will want to take the summer sausage and take it strait to a ice bath to stop the cooking and get the sausage cooled. Then let it bloom over night in the fridge or where ever you choose .
> Good luck


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 2, 2012)

X3


----------



## big casino (Dec 2, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I haven't used that exact kit but as for mixing and stuffing. Thats a personal choice. I know some who mix and rest overnight and stuff the next day. I like to mix and stuff the same night and let it rest over night in the casing then smoke.
> As for temps. You want to start your temp around 120 degrees. I usually go 110 for the first hour to dry it out. then add the smoke. Then start bumping the temp in the smoker up b 10 degrees every 1-1.5 hours until the smoker gets to 170 then I let the summer sausages slowly rise to temp(162-167). Its important not to smoke at much higher of a temp because the fat will start to render out. Once at temp you will want to take the summer sausage and take it strait to a ice bath to stop the cooking and get the sausage cooled. Then let it bloom over night in the fridge or where ever you choose .
> Good luck


The only thing I would add to this is take it out of the fridge and hang it at room temps for a while b4 you put it in a preheated smoker


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!  I ended up returning this one to Cabelas.  Think I am going to try Ryteks next weekend just have to pick up corn sryup solids.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Thanks guys!  I ended up returning this one to Cabelas.  Think I am going to try Ryteks next weekend just have to pick up corn sryup solids.


I have heard about using this a lot, but never knew what it was, so I decided to GOOGLE it to see what it was and found this.....FYI.....http://www.livestrong.com/article/494930-do-corn-syrup-solids-raise-cholesterol-levels/


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 3, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> BlueBombersfan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!  I ended up returning this one to Cabelas.  Think I am going to try Ryteks next weekend just have to pick up corn sryup solids.
> ...


Hmmmm.....thanks for posting!  Does anyone have suggestions for an alternative?


----------



## jarhead (Dec 3, 2012)

What about powdered dextrose? Both are simple sugars.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2012)

Cabelas Smoke House kits are made and packaged by PSSeasonings and are pretty good. Most pre mixed kits contain dextrose as this will make a semi dry sausage with mild fermentation (tang)


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 4, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> What about powdered dextrose? Both are simple sugars.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## big casino (Dec 9, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> What about powdered dextrose? Both are simple sugars.



*CORN SYRUP SOLIDS*This ingredient is about 40% - 50% as sweet as cane sugar, and also less sweet than powdered dextrose. It is used in both semi-dry and dry cured sausages. It helps hold water and binds the meat together. It adds flavor, aids in the fermentation process and helps cut the harshness of the salt. In addition it helps hold the cure color of meats for longer periods of time.

To qualify as “corn syrup solids,” the glucose (dextrose) content must be at least 88% of the weight of the solids. In label ingredient lists this product can also be called “dried glucose syrup” or “glucose syrup solids”.A typical measurement would be 1 1/2 tablespoons per 10 pounds of meat/fat.

*DEXTROSE, POWDERED*Dextrose is refined corn sugar. It is a sweetener with is only 70% as sweet as regular sugar, but sweeter than corn syrup solids. Dextrose is mainly used in processing semi-dry cured and dry-cured sausages. Dextrose is heavier than meat and forces itself into the cells of the meat.

It’s a simple sugar and the perfect nutrient for lactic acid organisms that help in fermentation, giving the sausage its characteristic tangy flavor. The amount of dextrose added to the sausage also controls the amount of tang by controlling the bacterial growth. After the bacterium consumes all the dextrose, they either die or go into dormancy and the production of lactic acid ends.Use 2-5 tablespoons of powdered dextrose per 10 lbs. of meat. 1 Lb. 8 oz. powdered dextrose will process approximately 200 lbs. of meat.
 I borrowed this info from

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?674-SAUSAGE-INGREDIENTS


----------

